# New Track For Dark Fantasy Album I am Working On :)



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey all!

Wanted to share my hard work! Hopefully you enjoy - still mixing at the moment. 

 

Feedback is always welcome!


----------



## ka00 (Oct 15, 2018)

This is outstanding, Simon! Congrats on another great piece.

How long does it take you to create something this fleshed out and detailed? Do you start on piano?


----------



## richardt4520 (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## TheSigillite (Oct 15, 2018)

Just spent the last hour listening to the rest of our soundcloud. Awesome stuff! Look forward to the album.


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 15, 2018)

Super cool Simon! Great sound, nice use of string fx too, really nice use of the violin soloist as well :D


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 15, 2018)

ka00 said:


> This is outstanding, Simon! Congrats on another great piece.
> 
> How long does it take you to create something this fleshed out and detailed? Do you start on piano?


Thanks mate! I start on the piano to get the basic thematic material out but quickly move to some light orchestration.

This one took me maybe 30-40 hours I would say but I work full time (not music related) so that is 2 weeks work really.


TheSigillite said:


> Just spent the last hour listening to the rest of our soundcloud. Awesome stuff! Look forward to the album.


Glad you enjoyed my work! 


richardt4520 said:


> Wow! Very nice!


 Thank you


dariusofwest said:


> Super cool Simon! Great sound, nice use of string fx too, really nice use of the violin soloist as well :D


Thanks mate! Yeah the soloist worked out pretty well :D
You should hear the VST Solo Violin attempt to play this - atrocious


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 15, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Oh right, you were looking for a soloist last week. Ah man, I was listening to it thinking I needed to try to get more out of Embertone's Joshua Bell because you had worked it so well. So not even close to the real thing then?


haha noooo - I've only played with Joshua Bell Violin, I don't own it; I was using Bohemian Violin. I think I said this in the other thread but as good as Bohemian is (or any other for that matter), it was not even close to convincing for this track.

I am sure if I spent a week tweaking it, it would have sounded passable but I just don't have the time and the real thing is infinitely better.


----------



## Kony (Oct 15, 2018)

ka00 said:


> This is outstanding, Simon! Congrats on another great piece.


I agree - outstanding piece of music!


----------



## CGR (Oct 16, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Wanted to share my hard work! Hopefully you enjoy - still mixing at the moment.
> 
> ...



Excellent track Simon. Apart from the wonderful writing, it has a great depth & soundstage.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 16, 2018)

Kony said:


> I agree - outstanding piece of music!


Thank you Kony :D


CGR said:


> Excellent track Simon. Apart from the wonderful writing, it has a great depth & soundstage.


Thank you! Not much mixing on my part to be honest!


ka00 said:


> Hey Simon, are you going from 4/4 to 3/4 and then back to 4/4 in this song? I've never changed time signatures in a song; just trying to understand what it is you're doing here, so I can learn.


haha yeah (poor violinist) it was totally unintentional. Most of the track was conceived to be in 6/4 but pretty much from the 2:00 mark it takes on a 4/4 feel. Especially the climax - the pizz bass completely changes the feel of the beat. I liked it though so decided to keep it - sorry if you were expecting some clever methodology here .


----------



## BlackDorito (Oct 18, 2018)

Very much enjoyed your other tracks on SoundCloud .. but it is telling me it can no longer find the track in this post :(


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 18, 2018)

BlackDorito said:


> Very much enjoyed your other tracks on SoundCloud .. but it is telling me it can no longer find the track in this post :(


Sorry I thought the thread was dead now!

Ill post up my final mix shortly.

Glad you enjoyed my other tracks!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 1, 2018)

I have the flu so hopefully this mix is OKAY!!!


----------



## Gerald (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes really nice job! Sound and creative....


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 1, 2018)

Amazing! The violin part sounds fascinating! Your work reminded me composer Garry Schiman, or rather his composition for the famous old game.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 1, 2018)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Amazing! The violin part sounds fascinating! Your work reminded me composer Garry Schiman, or rather his composition for the famous old game.



I wish it were as good as this piece! He makes it sound so effortless :(


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 1, 2018)

Gerald said:


> Yes really nice job! Sound and creative....


Thank you Gerald


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I have the flu so hopefully this mix is OKAY!!!



Amazing - really well done!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 2, 2018)

Kony said:


> Amazing - really well done!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Nov 5, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I wish it were as good as this piece! He makes it sound so effortless :(



I just listened to both pieces, yours and Gary's, back to back several times. I do not detect anything inferior about your work. Compositionally, I hear nothing inferior in your piece at all. Of course, it is always risky to judge artistic merit, as personal preferences are such a big part of how and why we respond to music. 

Your use of the solo violin was particularly impressive. Very delicate, yet crucial. In the Schyman piece, the role of the violin is much more obvious and not as creative as the way you used the violin. 

Finally, your mixing and mastering are fantastic. You placed the live violin within the soundstage perfectly. I can't remember your favorite sample libraries, but you did an awesome job with whatever it is you are using.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 5, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I just listened to both pieces, yours and Gary's, back to back several times. I do not detect anything inferior about your work. Compositionally, I hear nothing inferior in your piece at all. Of course, it is always risky to judge artistic merit, as personal preferences are such a big part of how and why we respond to music.
> 
> Your use of the solo violin was particularly impressive. Very delicate, yet crucial. In the Schyman piece, the role of the violin is much more obvious and not as creative as the way you used the violin.
> 
> Finally, your mixing and mastering are fantastic. You placed the live violin within the soundstage perfectly. I can't remember your favorite sample libraries, but you did an awesome job with whatever it is you are using.


Thanks Paul - I always appreciate your input! Thank you for taking the time to listen to it .

I am glad you liked the violin writing - it was my first time working with a live player!

I suppose I feel like my track is a house of cards because I know all the ins and outs of it compared to another's track.

FYI instruments are Berlin.

I used my new Beyerdynamic 880 pros + sonarworks calibration. Good to hear that it's working for my mixes!!!


----------

